# A Romanian, an Arab, And a Lancashire Lass



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A Romanian, an Arab, and a Lancashire Lass are in the same bar.

When the Romanian finishes his beer, he throws his glass in the air, pulls out
his pistol, and shoots the glass to pieces. He says, 'In Romania, our glasses are so
cheap we don't need to drink with the same one twice.'

The Arab, obviously impressed by this, drinks his non-alcohol beer (cuz he's a Muslim!),
throws it into the air, pulls out his AK-47, and shoots the glass to pieces.
He says, 'In the arab world, we have so much sand to make glasses that we don't
Need to drink with the same one twice either.'

The Lancashire Lass, cool as a cucumber, picks up her beer,
Downs it in one gulp, throws the glass into the air, whips out her 45, and shoots the
Romanian and the Arab.
Catching her glass, setting it on the bar, and calling for a refill,
She says, 'In Lancashire, we have so many illegal immigrants that
We don't have to drink with the same ones twice.'


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Quality..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: ...sooo true.


----------

